# Jailbird Mods Ham



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

26650 Mod
HAM stands for Huge Ass Mod
http://www.vapingwatch.com/jailbird-mods-hams.html


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

I like the finishing on this mod, another beautiful find @Hein510 !


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

I notice that the coil sits on top of the juice, how would one feed juice to the coil?


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I notice that the coil sits on top of the juice, how would one feed juice to the coil?



Its typical Genesis style, they normally use either s/s mesh, combination of s/s mesh and cotton, or silica as wicking material.


----------



## Hein510 (25/3/14)

the RSST is the same setup. Ive used cotton and stainless rope as wick in this setup! very nice setup the genesis style rba'd

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Thanks guys..


----------

